# About.com- From the Forum: Probiotics for IBS-A



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A forum visitor has posted a question regarding the use of probiotics for the treatment of IBS-alternating type (IBS-A). The visitor describes the challenge of dealing with IBS-A:

"The alternating aspect of IBS is very important as we are the ones that they have not been able to treat yet. There are always ideas and information to help those with IBS-D or IBS-C but not IBS-A. If we treat the constipation we get diarrhea and vice versa."​...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

